# العوامل المؤثرة فى تشكيل سطح الأرض ( العوامل الباطنية السريعة ) البراكين



## fouad78 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

العوامل المؤثرة فى تشكيل سطح الأرض ( العوامل الباطنية السريعة ) البراكين







عندما تنبثق المواد المنصهرة من باطن الأرض إلى سطحها على شكل مخروطات هرمية تعرف باسم البراكين، أو قد تظهر على شكل غطاءات من اللافا Lava Sheets، تنساب على سطح الأرض، وعندما تزيد هذه المقذوفات، ويزيد سمكها، فإنها تُكون هضاباً بركانية Volcanic Plateaus .






والبراكين الدائمة الثوران Active قليلة جداً على سطح الأرض، ومنها بركان سترمبوليStrmboli، في جزر ليباري، قرب جزيرة صقلية، المعروف بمنارة حوض البحر المتوسط. أمّا البراكين المتقطعة الثوران أو الهادئة نسبياً Dormant فهي الشائعة على سطح الأرض، حيث يخمد النشاط البركاني فترة من الزمن، ثم يتجدد من جديد خلال فترة أخرى، ومنها بركان أتنا Etna في جزيرة صقلية. وهناك البراكين الخامدة Extinct، وفيها انخمد النشاط البركاني تماماً منذ فترة زمنية طويلة، وأصبحت عرضة لنحت عوامل التعرية، التي تنحت جوانب المخروط البركاني؛ ومن أمثلة الهياكل البركانية: شيبروك Shiprock في المكسيك، وديفلزتور (برج الشيطان) Devil's Tower، في ولاية وايومنج في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. 

أجزاء البركان 

رغم اختلاف المخروطات البركانية في أشكالها وأحجامها، إلاّ أنها تتشابه في أجزائها، كما يوضح الشكل ، والتي تتكون من:






1- 
فوهة البركان Volcanic Crater، وهي الفتحة، التي تنبثق منها المصهورات البركانية Lava، وهي تمثل قمة البركان، ويتفاوت اتساعها من عدة أمتار إلى عدة مئات من الأمتار، وليس من الضروري أن يكون للبركان فوهة واحدة، بل قد يتمثل على جوانبه عدة فوهات ثانوية. 

2- 
عنق البركان Volcanic Neck، وهي القناة الرأسية، التي تندفع عن طريقها المواد المنصهرة، وهي تمثل حلقة الوصل بين مصدر المصهورات البركانية وبين فوهة البركان. 

3- 
المخروط البركاني Volcanic Cone، عندما تصل المصهورات البركانية إلى سطح الأرض، تتجمع وتتراكم، مكونة المخروط البركاني، وتتفاوت المخروطات البركانية في حجمها، حسب كمية المواد المنصهرة، فبعضها لا يتجاوز ارتفاعه مائة متر، وبعضها الآخر يزيد على ستة آلاف متر، كما هو الحال في جبل كلمنجارو في كينيا. 



ب. المواد المنبثقة من البراكين


تنبثق من البراكين مواد مختلفة، بعضها أجسام صلبة، وأخرى سائلة، وثالثة غازية، وتتلخص خواصها فيما يلي: 

1- القنابل البركانية Volcanic Bombs، وتتألف من المصهورات البركانية عند تجمدها بالقرب من سطح الأرض، وعندما تنبثق من فوهة البركان، تتطاير في الجو، وتدور حول نفسها بشدة، وبالتالي تتخذ الشكل البيضاوي، وتتشقق أسطحها ويُطلق عليها عندئذ Bread - Crust Bombs رغيف الخبز المحمر.






2- الرماد البركاني Volcanic Ashes، وهو عبارة عن مواد معدنية دقيقة تتطاير في الهواء بعد خروجها من فوهة البركان، ويظل عالقاً في الجو لمدة طويلة، وبالتالي يُنقل مع الرياح إلى مسافات بعيدة، فعلى سبيل المثال، شوهد هبوط الرماد البركاني المنبعث من بركان فيزوف (إيطاليا) بعد إحدى ثوراته فوق مدينة استنبول (تركيا).






3- اللافا Lava، وهي عبارة عن المصهورات البركانية، التي تنبثق من فوهات البراكين، وتنساب فوق السطح مكونة المخروطات والهضاب البركانية











4- الغازات البركانية، ينبثق مع المصهورات البركانية الصلبة والسائلة كميات كبيرة من بخار الماء والغازات، تُقدر بنحو 5% من جملة المصهورات البركانية. كما تراوح نسبة بخار الماء من 60% إلى 90% من الغازات المنبثقة من الفوهات البركانية. وتمثل النسبة الباقية مجموعة من الغازات، أهمها ثاني أكسيد الكربون والنيتروجين. وتراوح درجة حرارة الغازات أثناء انبثاقها بين 100 و 500 درجة مئوية.

التوزيع الجغرافي للبراكين 

يتمثل أعظم نطاق للبراكين في النطاق، الذي يُحيط بمعظم سواحل المحيط الهادي، والمعروف باسم حلقة النار Ring of Fire. ويُقدر عدد البراكين الثائرة في هذا النطاق بنحو 300 بركان، أي ما يُعادل 60% من جملة عدد البراكين الثائرة والنشيطة في العالم. 

وتظهر البراكين، كما يتضح من الخريطة التالية






في نطاقات أخرى ثانوية تتمثل في: 

1- بعض الجزر المحيطة بالمحيط الهادي نفسه، كما هو الحال بالنسبة لبراكين جزر هاواي، وجزر جلاباجوس Galapagos، وجزر جوان فرناندى Fernender Juan، وجزر سومطره Sumatra وجاوه Jawa. 

2- نطاق براكين حوض البحر المتوسط. 

3- نطاق براكين جزر البحر الكاريبي. 

4- نطاق براكين الأخدود الأفريقي العظيم. 

5- نطاق براكين جزيرة أيسلند. 


. النافورات والينابيع الحارةGeysers and Hot Springs






قد يرتبط مع مناطق البراكين ظاهرات جغرافية قليلة الانتشار فوق سطح الأرض، وهي المعروفة باسم النافورات الحارة، والينابيع، والمداخنFormaroles ، وليس من الضروري أن تتمثل هذه الظاهرات في مناطق بركانية، بل قد تحدث في مناطق لم تتأثر بالنشاط البركاني. 

وتنشأ النافورات الحارة، نتيجة لتسرب المياه إلى أعماق بعيدة في جوف الأرض المتَّسِم بدرجة حرارته المرتفعة. وتندفع المياه الجوفية الساخنة، بسبب الضغط الذي ينشأ نتيجة الغازات وبخار الماء عبر الشقوق، إلى أعلى سطح الأرض، ويصل ارتفاعها أحياناً إلى أكثر من 50 متراً. وتشتهر أيسلندا بوجود نحو مائة نافورة حارة، تستغل مياهها في تدفئة المنازل عن طريق أنابيب. وتنتشر كذلك في جبال روكي في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في منطقة متنزّه يلوستون Yellowstone Park (شمال غرب ولاية وايومنج). 

أما الينابيع الحارة، فهي عبارة عن مياه جوفية، تندفع من باطن الأرض باستمرار أو على فترات متقطعة، وتتسم المياه بارتفاع درجة حرارتها واختلاطها بمواد معدنية كالكبريت، والأملاح القلوية، والمواد الجيرية، وأملاح الراديوم. وقد تتسرب بعض هذه المواد بجوار فوهة الينابيع بعد تبخر المحاليل، التي كانت تحتويها، وتتكون مدرجات جيرية، تتألف من كربونات الكالسيوم، كما هو الحال في منطقة متنزه يلوستون بارك السابق ذكره. 

ومن الظاهرات الأخرى الشبيهة، اندفاع الطين الشديد الحرارة، نتيجة لاندفاع الغازات من أعماق بعيدة، وأحياناً تدفع معها المياه الجوفية، فتختلط مع الطين، وتدفعها على شكل نافورة طينية.​
منقول​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*الموضوع جميل بجد ومعلومات رائعة*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## kalimooo (12 ديسمبر 2008)

fouad78 مشكوراخي على المعلوماتالرائعة
ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع فعلا ومعلوماته جميله
ميرسى ليك يا فؤاد​


----------



## fouad78 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *الموضوع جميل بجد ومعلومات رائعة*
> *ربنا يعوضك*​



شكرا يا مريان لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​


----------



## fouad78 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> fouad78 مشكوراخي على المعلوماتالرائعة
> ربنا يبارك تعبك​



شكرا ياكليمو الرب يباركك​


----------



## fouad78 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع رائع فعلا ومعلوماته جميله
> ميرسى ليك يا فؤاد​



شكرا يا كوكي الرب يباركك​


----------

